# NBI clearence for 13a



## Danman (Mar 23, 2016)

I hope someone can help me, I am getting my papers ready for the 13a permanent visa, my probation 13a is nearly up and so I am preparing my papers to go back to Immigration in Manila. I am doing the NBI clearence online, I got to the payment part and which one do I choose the ARC or probation. I am thinking probation.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I never could figure out what option to pick for payment. None of them seem right. So I picked "other". I just did my NBI for the 13a upgrade and it seemed to work. I could not get the online payment to work with BPI and ended up paying at 7-11.

When I showed up at NBI they still tried to put me in the long line to do the online form. When I told them I already did the online form, and paid, they seemed very confused ha ha.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Looked up Cagayan Valley, wow you are a long way from a satellite office and the main office. I never had to go this route I did mine stateside and didn't need to deal with probation or NBI but I have called and also messaged through Facebook questions and I do get replies they also do answer their phones, I see that they are closed today for some reason, here's the link https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Looked up Cagayan Valley, wow you are a long way from a satellite office and the main office. I never had to go this route I did mine stateside and didn't need to deal with probation or NBI but I have called and also messaged through Facebook questions and I do get replies they also do answer their phones, I see that they are closed today for some reason, here's the link https://www.facebook.com/officialbureauofimmigration/


I wanted to arrange my 13a whist still here in UAE, but the consulate here can only make tourist visas, bummer.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



hogrider said:


> I wanted to arrange my 13a whist still here in UAE, but the consulate here can only make tourist visas, bummer.


That would be tough because if working abroad? Or maybe certain consulates can't handle this function. It wouldn't take long to knock this out in your homeland, I've heard of guys knocking it out in a couple days, it took me two months stateside, I did everything through the mail though ... I'm from ND and the Philippine Consulate that works with my state is out of Chicago so I had to call them several times for information and also guidance on my many questions plus I did need a follow up letter from my doctor so it delayed me but if you live near a Philippine Consulate you could have all your paperwork submitted in a day and approval probably the next if not it's a pain doing it here, takes a year do to that probationary and the extra NBI clearance.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> That would be tough because if working abroad? Or maybe certain consulates can't handle this function. It wouldn't take long to knock this out in your homeland, I've heard of guys knocking it out in a couple days, it took me two months stateside, I did everything through the mail though ... I'm from ND and the Philippine Consulate that works with my state is out of Chicago so I had to call them several times for information and also guidance on my many questions plus I did need a follow up letter from my doctor so it delayed me but if you live near a Philippine Consulate you could have all your paperwork submitted in a day and approval probably the next if not it's a pain doing it here, takes a year do to that probationary and the extra NBI clearance.


Hadn't thought of that. Ill check out long it will take in London. 

Cheers


----------

